# Cherche programmeur (contrôler le ventilateur CPU)



## FioSwag (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
Je recherche quelqu'un capable de créer un programme/script qui tourne en tâche de fond qui manipulerait SMFFanControl (ou un truc de ce genre là) afin de contrôler la vitesse du ventilateur de mon CPU. Il tourne constamment à 3000-4000 t.min... Le bruit est infernal.
Ps: je dispose de Lion 10.7.2

En effet j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec, voir ce lien :rose:

Merci à ceux qui vont essayer de m'aider, je propose 50 via PayPal à celui qui arrive à résoudre mon problème


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2011)

FioSwag a dit:


> je propose 50 via PayPal à celui qui arrive à résoudre mon problème


Ca va pas faire chère de la minute  Tu es loin du prix d'une telle application développée à la demande, du sur-mesure quoi. Tu peux facilement ajouter un zéro et tu seras encore loin du compte.


----------



## FioSwag (30 Octobre 2011)

J'en ai trouvé un gratuit pour le disque dur donc je pensais que 50 serait un don sympa pour un mec qui s'y connaît et fait ça facilement..


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2011)

Commence déjà par poster ta question dans le bon forum. :rateau:


----------

